
Imagining the Google Future (2006) - umeshunni
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2006/01/01/8368125/index.htm
======
bcaa7f3a8bbc
> Free wi-fi, a faster version of the Web, the Gbrowser, and the cube
> transform the technology landscape and our language.

